# Pictures of My Backyard Feral Flock



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Attached are some pictures of the feral flock I feed in my backyard. They are a great group of birds, and have become comfortable enough with me that they will come down and eat while I stand on my porch, just a few feet away, watching them. One of the fellas was a regular Cassanova -- he was cooing and strutting around every hen in the flock and sitting along the fence. I think he flirted more than he ate


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*More Pix*

More pictures ...


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*A Few More*

A few more pix ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice group you have there, Derrick! Looks like you also have a nice color variety: Blue Bars, Spreads, Checkers and Pieds, not to metion your "rusty."

They certainly look like enthusiastic eaters! I know you get a lot of enjoyment in watching their antics. Your captions are great!

Hello to all from Squeaks and me! More pictures will be eagerly awaited!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a happy crowd. 
I bet you have a great time watching them, I know I did when I uesed to feed the ferals on my balcony.
Great pics.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great crowd, and such a variation of colors. Quite the handsome one, that Billy White-tail, and Rusty is beautiful, as are all the rest.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Derrick, those are great pictures and you should feel blessed to be providing food for so many. The first one, a pied, I think, looks like our Otis.

Pigeons are so beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for sharing the photos of your feral friends Derrick.  
As Shi stated, you have a nice variety. 

Cindy


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thanks for sharing your photos*

they are lucky to have you as their friend... You must have some understanding neighbors? I have a rusty in my flock too with white tipped wings. And also two whites with a few black spots. I love watching them. thanks again

Andi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Rusty is striking! What a beautiful redhead! Hope it lives a long, long life. Redheads are rare around where I live. I had two visit my flock and then after a month, they stopped coming. I miss them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a beautiful flock you have there! I only get to see mine on the weekends and miss seeing the lil buggers when I get up in the morning. I hope you have a loooong happy relationship.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

My, what wonderful pictures of your feral flock!!! They are all gorgeous and lucky pigeons to have you watching and caring for them

All the pictures were just wonderful and really gave us an up close and personal feeling of being there with them


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Derrick,

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love all the ferals, but I especially enjoy looking at the unusual colored ones...such as the whites, charcoal colored, and of course the ones like your "Rusty." Very pretty flock.

Linda


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments. The feral flock in my backyard are a bunch of great birds, and I thoroughly enjoy watching them eat and interact. My neighbors have been pretty understanding, despite the great noise the pigeons make when they take off -- this happens intermittently when they sense danger. I think the main reason my neighbors have not made a fuss, though, is that the flock has been pretty good in terms of their behavior. They come around 30-60 minutes from sunrise, circling my backyard to see if food has been laid out. Then they descend and eat, without much noise other than the intermittent take-offs. Once they finish eating, the flock takes off, with only a few stragglers returning in the afternoon to see if there are leftovers or new food. Thus, to date, the pigeon brigade has not really bothered anyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Breakfast*

Derrick, they know that breakfast at yours is a dead cert. 

I love to see them all in a scrum, beaks down enjoying their food. They are all beautiful in their own ways, greys, very dark greys, bars, brown, white - just lovely!! And all those pink and red feet!! too 

Tania


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello Derrick,
I aslo have a Rusty in "my" flock! I feed them every morning on my way to work. We have a rendez-vous each morning  

Suz.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Suz -- Our flocks look so much alike that people may start thinking they hit you up first for food, then fly down here to DC for a second helping  Great picture, great flock. What type of seed mixture do you feed them?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Scrum*

I just love the way pigeons scrum into the seed - just a mass of grey feathers - with a bit of brown or white thrown in - I just love their dear little feathery heads pecking at the seeds. Lovely pictures by Derrick and Poulette 

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lovely photos, both of you! Suz, with that snow it looks as if your pigeons really need you!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great photos, both your flocks look happy and satisfied.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT picture, Suz. 

With "red" in the mix, your picture could be one of those on a card that says, "Hi Friend, You Are ONE of a KIND!" Something like seeing a seeing a Zebra among all white horses!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks (Shi) -- That is a GREAT idea for a card.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Beautiful picture! I noticed Rusty right away! Handsome color there! Very peaceful dispaly of pigeons dining. Now that would make a nice dream as well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dekebrent said:


> Mr. Squeaks (Shi) -- That is a GREAT idea for a card.


You and Suz, as you mentioned, have almost identical pictures. With a "Rusty" for contrast and through the miracle of technology, you both could have your own personal cards with whatever saying you would like! How fun!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Cynthia, when it is very cold, they need extra big snack  
Derrick, they have the very good smelling mix "Hagen Pigeon and dove seed" http://www.hagen.com/usa/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=809&PROD_ID=08027040020101

Who is good enough with computers to make that card?  

Suz.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wow Suz*

 That looks like one hell of a pigeon banquet those pidgies have. No chance of them going hungry whilst you are around, fat little devils.....


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

You are just right!  

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*The pigeons restaurant*

Here we go! 

Suz.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Suz, those are great pictures. You are definitely the maitre'd and executive chef of Poulette's Pigeon Diner  We here in the Northeast U.S. just got hit with some big snow, so my ferals are a little late in arriving fo breakfast. I just put out an array of seed mix and sunflower seed after shoveling some space for them to eat. Another thing I love about your pix are the little birds in the background. I have the same around my house, and they usually get in the mix w/ the pigeons for food. In fact, I posted a story awhile ago about how one of the ferals in my yard actually helped a straying baby sparrow over to some food.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> Good to hear from you all. It seems the pigeons are good citizens in general. Victor mentions another animal w/ which the pigeons in my backyard peacefully coexist -- squirrels.
> The story I told above about the pigeon guding the baby bird back to the food was even more cute b/c the baby bird was not a pigeon -- it was a finch or sparrow, I think. The pigeon saw the baby finch/sparrow on its own, and walked over to guide it to some food. Very cute.


Derrick I just read yout post, you are right pigeons are good citizens  I aslo have Starlings waiting for me but they don't eat seeds, I always have bread crumbs for them too.

In fact, the pictures are from last year. A neighbor was not happy with all the birds in the backstreet... So for about 4 to 6 weeks, I moved my birds, pigeons, sparrows and starlings gradually, every day, in the backstreets to a park between home and my work. It is about a 10 minutes walk. Now we meet each day in "our" park  

There are a lot of photos there:
http://community.webshots.com/album/143410139YMtljg

I still miss the birds in my backyard, but I have my pigeon Tigeon and my 4 ringneck doves in the house  

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, Suz

These pictures are wonderful. The pigeons look so healthy.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I just loved that pic you titled "I'm a little late". All those beaks getting down to business and tails in the air except for that one latecomer. Rusty is quite a good looking bird too. I have never ever seen a pigeon of that coloring around here.

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

I just love those winter pigeon pictures Some of my most fond memories centred around pigeons in winter...this is what I remember most when I was kid for some reason. It'd be winter and me going pigeon watching.

I'm with Maggie and I can't get over how robust and healthy looking your flock is, well I guess I can since you look after them so well and make sure they get such good regular feedings


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> I aslo have Starlings waiting for me but they don't eat seeds, I always have bread crumbs for them too.



Hi again Suz, 

Starlings will eat some seeds in winter especially. They prefer insects, bugs and grubs in the summer but during the lean winters in Canada, they will eat some seeds They love shelled peanuts too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*My favorite subject for pictures*

Great pictures, wonderful contrast with white snow in the background!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi again Suz,
> 
> Starlings will eat some seeds in winter especially. They prefer insects, bugs and grubs in the summer but during the lean winters in Canada, they will eat some seeds They love shelled peanuts too


Oh thanks Brad, I will try to give them shelled peanuts! The pigeons already have peanuts in half with their seed mix. I love the way starlings sing, they imitate all kinds of birds (except pigeons)  

Suz.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*awesome flock!*

little grey friends, cute little grey beauties, and rusty.. soooo nice, a red is rare. any whites? those are pretty, i like the close up of the checker with the big wattle, chunky chunkers!!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Derek & Suz,

Can't believe I haven't posted here yet, 'cause I just love the feral flocks  .
Both of you have such beautiful flocks and unique circumstances. Great pictures, thanks for sharing them!!

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very breathtaking pictures Derrick. I still say Rusty is my favotite.
I missed this posting too, as a few of the "nosey " members since we have been entagled in the Rosco mystery thread...feathers have been flying in there. 

It is nice to have a refreshing break. Thanks for sharing the picture of your awsome flock.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Paloma, FP and Victor for the comments. I think can also speak for Poulette when I say that we are indeed lucky to have such big healthy feral flocks to feed. Rusty, be it a she or a he, is just a ton of fun to watch w/ the flock. As for whites, I've had a white pigeon w/ black specks around the neck and wings show up a couple of times, but regularly. I think the white is part of a flock that hangs around in central downtown in DC.

Have had an interesting (and I think funny) incident at my Feral Diner over the past couple of days. I ran out of wild bird seed, which the ferals seem to love, so I put down a combo of Dove/Paloma mix and safflower seed. I figured the flock would go nuts over the safflower seeds. Instead, they have turned their noses ... er, I mean beaks up in the air, and eaten around the safflower seeds. I left the seeds out this morning so they could clean them up, but to no avail -- the flock came down, poked around a bit, then took off! As a pigeon chef, I have to admit that my feelings were a little hurt  So I went out, bought some more wild bird seed and put it down ... they came back about an hour later and feasted. As they say ... the customer is always right


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm. wonder if Saffs are an "acquired" taste or one of those things that some like, others don't!

Sounds like you REALLY have a spoiled bunch of ferals there, Derrick! Obviously, they sure aren't starving! LOL You must have a 5 STAR RATING! They probably thought that either their provider was a "guest" chef or their gourmet restaurant became a "fast food dive!"


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ahh! Those are cute pictures, my favorite is "A Little Late." ~Alice


----------

